# HMS Pandora ( submarine)



## Tubbylinton (Oct 3, 2009)

I have an interest in this submarine as it was the submarine that Commander JW Linton VC commanded when war broke out.Does anybody have any photographs of this submarine or know of any relatives who served aboard her?


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

Try these sites
http://www.uboat.net/allies/warships/ship/3404.html 
http://www.battleships-cruisers.co.uk/parthian.htm

And if you are looking for her crest try this
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HMS-PANDORA--...temQQimsxq20090925?IMSfp=TL090925143001r31600

http://www.seayourhistory.org.uk/component/option,com_gallery2/Itemid,278/?g2_itemId=194


----------



## Tubbylinton (Oct 3, 2009)

Thank you for the reply and links.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Are you a relation of Tubby Linton ? Spearfish

Chris.


----------



## Tubbylinton (Oct 3, 2009)

Santos,
I am not a relation of Linton-if only I was as it would make my research considerably easier! Despite many requests through different avenues the family do not talk to anybody requesting information about their famous relation. A book was produced recently ,which I contributed to,about Welsh VC holders.The family would not communicate with the author in any form.
I am in contact with his grand-daughter but that has not yet produced any productive information.
I also go under the name Spearfish on RR,if that is your question.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

I am just wondering about the correctness of using the picture and the name of a deceased naval officer of some standing as an I.D.on a public forum, especially as the family are not keen on any publicity. Dos'nt seem right somehow.

Chris.


----------



## Tubbylinton (Oct 3, 2009)

I use this picture and name on a number of maritime forums and yours is the first complaint.I spend my time researching the life and accomplishments of Commander Linton and by using his name I keep his name in the public eye.His contemporary ,Wanklyn ,had a book written about him a few years ago but Tubby has been ignored by history and I am trying to rectify this.I had lunch last year with his former 1st Lieutenant shortly before his death and I was presented with all the do***entation he had related to Linton and HMS Turbulent.He gave me this to me as he wanted people to remember Linton as he felt he had been forgotten and this is what I am trying to do whether I have co-operation from the family or not.Perhaps if you were to peruse my blog you would see some of my meagre efforts.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Everybody to their own. I still dont like it and if I was a member of his family I would be very upset about it - its disrespectful, you have to ask yourself, would he want it, I think not.

He achieved many things and was a very brave man, I dont see the reason for pushing for something his family dont want, they have their reasons and to my mind those wishes should be respected. Privacy is a treasure not to be stolen by someone elses whim.

Chris.


----------



## Tubbylinton (Oct 3, 2009)

Santos,I probably know a lot more than you about the conduct of Linton's family in the period after his death from many differing sources and their reluctance and reasons as to why they do not want to commemorate him.However that is not for discussion here and his submarine Pandora is.I would suggest that unless you have something positive to add then your continued posting fails to add to the research I am doing on HMS Pandora and you should let someone who can provide information have a CHANCE.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Still think you shouldnt be going against the wishes of his family, but you obviously dont care. I wonder if anyone will help you under these cir***stances.


----------



## Tubbylinton (Oct 3, 2009)

It is a shame that the bitter rantings of an ill informed poster have only served to cheapen the memory of a man and his crew who gave their lives to protect us all.
Perhaps we should just leave them all in the wreck of their submarine and not remember the sacrificethat many of these young men made.
I am not researching Linton for financial gain ,but purely to remember a generation of young men who were fighting against tyranny and harassment .


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

" bitter rantings " and even an "ill informed poster "

tut tut - rather strong - its the disregard for the families wishes which upsets me. If they dont want it, why keep pushing it upon them, whether for financial gain or not and just because you want it.

I would be deeply upset if someone kept wanting to interfere in my relatives' life and my memories of him, he was awarded the VC and quite rightly so. He was rightly recognised why keep on about it. He was a very brave man as was his crew to a man, let them all rest in peace, heros one and all and all of many thousands who lost their lives in all of the armed services in WW2.

Chris.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Gentlemen ;
Perhaps some communication by PM between you gents would be of some advantage to the parties .

You both seem to be on the same page but from differing vantage points . 
We will leave you to sort this out in private and perhaps come to some agreement .

It is an interesting thread and I look forward to your posts .

Kind Regards Derek


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

(Thumb) 

Chris


----------

